# Разное > Коллекционирование >  ФУРАЖКИ

## Виталик

Уже более 15 лет я коллекционирую форменные головные уборы.
Но так как у нас Авиационный форум я хочу представить вам Авиационную часть моей коллекции.
Я их в слепую с телефона немного не в том порядке залил..
1-Фуражка Офицеров ВВС СССР
2-Фуражка МГА и Аэрофлота
3-Парадная фуражка Офицеров ВВС СССР
4-Фуражка Офицеров ВВС и ВДВ России
5-Парадная фуражка Офицеров ВВС России.
6-Шлемофон Летный.
7-Пилотка ВВС России
8-Фуражка ВВС (годы ношения примерно с 96 по 99)

----------


## An-Z

Любопытная коллекция, но было бы на мой взгляд правильно аннотировать каждый предмет коллекции, если есть такая информация..

----------


## Nazar

В коллекцию надо еще МАшную фуражку, правда она от ВМФовской вроде ничем не отличалась. :Confused:

----------


## Виталик

> В коллекцию надо еще МАшную фуражку, правда она от ВМФовской вроде ничем не отличалась.


ВМФ с Белой и Черной тульей есть. Какую лучше? Домой приду-сфотографирую.

----------


## Виталик

> Любопытная коллекция, но было бы на мой взгляд правильно аннотировать каждый предмет коллекции, если есть такая информация..


Конечно есть. Я вечером отредактирую первый пост.

----------


## Nazar

> ВМФ с Белой и Черной тульей есть. Какую лучше? Домой приду-сфотографирую.


Лучше с черной у нас на Севере чаще носились. :Biggrin:

----------


## Виталик

> Лучше с черной у нас на Севере чаще носились.


На всякий случай обе выложу. И черную и белую. Черную я вообще нашел в мусорном баке в порваном состоянии. Восстановил как мог.

----------


## An-Z

А белая фуражка точно "авиационная"?

----------


## Nazar

> А белая фуражка точно "авиационная"?


Больше на "грибан" похожа, но на какой-то унылый, больно тулья высокая, мы "грибаны" сами делали, а в Севастополе, поговаривали в ателье шили.

----------


## Виталик

И черная и парадная белая это фуражки ВМФ. (поэтому я их сразу и не выложил) Если честно я сам не знаю чем фуражки ВМФ от Морской Авиации отличаются.

----------


## Nazar

> И черная и парадная белая это фуражки ВМФ. (поэтому я их сразу и не выложил) Если честно я сам не знаю чем фуражки ВМФ от Морской Авиации отличаются.


Да они формально ничем не отличаются, выдавались одинаковые.
Просто по традиции, на флоте ( особенно в подводном ) из белых фуражек делались "грибаны" - такая вот военно-морская фича. :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

> Больше на "грибан" похожа, но на какой-то унылый, больно тулья высокая, мы "грибаны" сами делали, а в Севастополе, поговаривали в ателье шили.


Сейчас в Питере заказывают.

----------


## Fencer

> 1-Фуражка Офицеров ВВС СССР
> 2-Фуражка МГА и Аэрофлота
> 4-Фуражка Офицеров ВВС и ВДВ России


Тулья фуражки п. 1 явно напоминает тулью фуражки п. 4 (так называемая "грачевка").На самом деле у фуражки п. 1 должна быть тулья как на фуражке п. 2.

----------


## Darya99

интересная коллекция

----------

